# XDM Elite 10mm OSP 4.5" 16rd Mags Now Holds 17rds



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

*Went to the range today. Shot all five of my 16rd mags that came with my XDM.
Got home, cleaned it, and then loaded up my mags for the next range visit this
weekend.
The first mag I loaded; I lost count on how many rounds I loaded. I unloaded it and
it had 17rds. So I reloaded it and the other four mags; And ALL of them held 17rds.
I use the factory Springfield mag loader. Could not do this without it. And there still
is a slight bounce in the loaded mags if you push down on the top bullet loaded.
This also as happened to me with my Sig P322. Those mags hold 20rds; And now
after breaking them in they ALL hold 22rds.
😎*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't remember what gun it was that I had - but something similar happened. You could fit 1 more round in the mag than it was supposed to take. I remember we discussed it on another forum, and everyone agreed it wasn't a good idea to do that.

I wouldn't do that. You could stress the the mag spring and wear it out faster. 

Do what you want. If it is just a range toy, then it doesn't matter much. But if it is a self defense gun, I wouldn't do it. Just my 2 cents...


----------



## ks1 (Jul 29, 2021)

I had it happen with a Tripp Research magazine. I actually talked to them about it and they advised to not load an extra round even if it's possible - bad for the magazine, bad for reliability.


----------



## DataMan357 (4 mo ago)

Shipwreck said:


> I don't remember what gun it was that I had - but something similar happened. You could fit 1 more round in the mag than it was supposed to take. I remember we discussed it on another forum, and everyone agreed it wasn't a good idea to do that.
> 
> I wouldn't do that. You could stress the the mag spring and wear it out faster.
> 
> Do what you want. If it is just a range toy, then it doesn't matter much. But if it is a self defense gun, I wouldn't do it. Just my 2 cents...


*I took the extra rounds out of my mags just now. Don't want to take any chances... Thank you everyone that replied here with this advice...*


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Probably a good idea.


----------

